# Pink eye?



## joshf (Aug 14, 2012)

Two of three heifers had a little bit on green eye guck first thing this am. These are photos from a few hours later (the jersey that had looked a little gunky didn't, but the other two were watering more). 
Would you guess pink eye/ Best method of treatment (angus won't come close, so doing almost anything to her will suck).


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Hard to see if it's pinkeye....likely not. Do a search on this board for pinkeye cause I've posted info about it numerous times. Or Google pinkeye in cattle and look for the VA Tech info on it, complete with a bunch of photos! (Sorry, just saw your post and I am on my way out the door.....)


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

If it IS pink eye/conjunctivitis, terramycin is an ointment often used to treat it. If you can't get it at Tractor Supply (there's been a shortage, and I haven't seen it there lately), you can find some on ebay.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Around here most farmers put dura pen (penicillin) under the upper eyelid. 1 x a day for 3 days.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

joshf, here's a copy of a post from not too long ago, and it includes the VA Tech info: 
You can vaccinate for it...might not be foolproof, but it can't hurt.
http://www.addisonlabs.com/products/...e-bacterin.php

http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.c...30_121070.aspx

Keep pastures mowed to avoid irritation of long grass in eyes. 

Maybe something in this article will help you?
http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/400/400-750/400-750.html ​


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Is it dry and dusty where you are.? Looks more like minor irritation to me.


----------



## joshf (Aug 14, 2012)

ksfarmer said:


> Is it dry and dusty where you are.? Looks more like minor irritation to me.


No just the opposite. the weather has turned cold and damp in the last week Western PA in late october. the wife thinks it is pink eye but I am unsure. Ill read all of the links provided. thanks to all.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pinkeye is more of a summer problem when flies are prevalent. Tall grass or hay stems are more than likely causing the problem I see. My guess.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Keep an eye out for runny noses and snuffly breathing.
Sometimes the runny eyes cn be a precursor to pneumonia or other respitory stuff.
Watch for fevers.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Was it really windy ? I've noticed similar signs on mine when it gets really windy ....

Sent from my HTC One V using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

It is not pinkeye IMO. Too dry and the eyes are not watering excessively.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

My heifer's eyes look the same, and I was also wondering. It seems to be worse some days than others not progressively worse so I was thinking probably not pinkeye. I'm glad to have some confirmation. It's hard to tell about the snuffly breathing, she kind of "snuffles" at me when she wants to be petted or fed.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you can't get close enough, mix up some salt water in a sprayer/garden sprayer and spray her eyes......its not as harsh as it sounds and won't hurt em.


----------



## alecl (Aug 21, 2013)

Like others have said, it doesnt look like pink eye. 
It could be anything. My guess is either some sort of fever or parasites.


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

The natural preventive for cows here is to keep a goat in the field. They eat the grass and brush that cause pink eye. We were told this by a local farmer.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

cybercat, grass and brush do not cause pinkeye, but long grass can contribute to eye irritation. Pinkeye is caused by a bacterium called Moraxella bovis carried by flies from cow to cow. Very contagious, can be quite painful and should be treated promptly. Here's more information:
http://web.extension.illinois.edu/oardc/downloads/43489.pdf


----------



## alecl (Aug 21, 2013)

Your local farmer might have been having you on I think


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cyber, you need to seek out a new mentor...Goats are amazing animals, but lack formal medical training....But in the defense of your "local farmer", goats will eat down and kill most tall weeds that may have a chance of poking a cow's eyes. Enjoy the work week...Topside


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Treat pinkeye and it will clear up in about 10 days. Do nothing and it will clear up in about a week and a half.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Benign neglect may work in some cases, but why, oh why, would you *choose* to ignore something very painful for the animal and potentially contagious to the rest of your herd? Did you look at the photos in the articles that I posted? 

I understand when people elect not to treat ringworm or warts, but I cannot condone ignoring a painful condition that could cause blindness in the animal. Sorry, but that is just plain wrong!!!

It takes ONE injection of a long-acting tetracycline at the first sign of a problem to fix it!!!

Edited to add:
For those who don't want to spend money on your cattle to properly care for them, perhaps this article on the economic impact of pinkeye will convince you otherwise.
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/pubs/id135.pdf


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is one more legitimate reason to have some type of cattle handling facilities too.


----------



## alecl (Aug 21, 2013)

65284 said:


> Treat pinkeye and it will clear up in about 10 days. Do nothing and it will clear up in about a week and a half.



You shouldn't own cattle with an attitude like that.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good housekeeping is the best way to prevent this problem from occurring in the first place.....Topside


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

65284 said:


> Treat pinkeye and it will clear up in about 10 days. Do nothing and it will clear up in about a week and a half.


Not always. Seen a lot of blind or half blind critters from pinkeye. Sure does knock the value of a 500 lb steer that is blind. Worse yet if it is a bull or part of your cow herd.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have treated many cases of pinkeye with a shot of penicillin (1- to 1 1/2 CC) into the eyelid for three days. Never had one that did not get better *IF* caught in time. A vet told me that any type of protein based meds would work. He said he had even used protein based injectable vitamins that worked well.

Another benefit for having equipment or facilities for working cattle. They must be immobilized to give the shot in the eyelid.


----------

